# Intervalometer with time-of-day control?



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2018)

I need to take multi-day picture sets and can't disturb the animals I'm photographing, so I need an intervalometer that can allow me to set what time of day it starts and stops. I have many of these devices, and none appear to give me that level of control while not being with in bluetooth range with a controller. This is about a mile in the woods at a site without power. 

The cameras are powered with car batteries, and I have all that set pretty well. I just need the intervalometer. Would rather not have to make one myself by coding some arduino thing where I'd inevitably create many bugs and have to suffer through my own poor user interface. 

Anyone know of anything out there? Thanks!


----------



## Ozarker (May 1, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I need to take multi-day picture sets and can't disturb the animals I'm photographing, so I need an intervalometer that can allow me to set what time of day it starts and stops. I have many of these devices, and none appear to give me that level of control while not being with in bluetooth range with a controller. This is about a mile in the woods at a site without power.
> 
> The cameras are powered with car batteries, and I have all that set pretty well. I just need the intervalometer. Would rather not have to make one myself by coding some arduino thing where I'd inevitably create many bugs and have to suffer through my own poor user interface.
> 
> Anyone know of anything out there? Thanks!



Hopefully Harryfilm will chime in here. He's out expert when it comes to writing code.  

Just kidding.

I was thinking a sprinkler timer might work if you can keep the memory going on the intervalometer while the power is off. I have an intervalometer, but can't remember whether they store the settings and then you'd need a way to trigger it to start once it was energized again. Sounds like a job for a mini PLC and a way to control the output voltage unless the PLC has that capability.

Somebody here will have your answer. Interesting question.

http://velocio.net/ace/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8uKW-rPj2gIVBL7ACh0qJg8xEAQYASABEgIf2PD_BwE


----------



## lion rock (May 1, 2018)

This is what I have and used at 10 minutes interval for two days. Transmitter and receiver use 2 AAA batteries each. Can't say if the batteries were drained, but certainly can operate even longer. Maybe lithium cells may provide longer use per set.
BTW., the transmitter can be connected directly to the camera through a cable, bypassing the wireless function (thus the receiver). Without the transmitter activated, it might run even longer period.
You may have to order with the appropriate cable for Canon.
B&H should carry this.

_(I am not involved either company, just a user.)_
-r



[email protected] said:


> I need to take multi-day picture sets and can't disturb the animals I'm photographing, so I need an intervalometer that can allow me to set what time of day it starts and stops. I have many of these devices, and none appear to give me that level of control while not being with in bluetooth range with a controller. This is about a mile in the woods at a site without power.
> 
> The cameras are powered with car batteries, and I have all that set pretty well. I just need the intervalometer. Would rather not have to make one myself by coding some arduino thing where I'd inevitably create many bugs and have to suffer through my own poor user interface.
> 
> Anyone know of anything out there? Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (May 1, 2018)

Hi,

Can you specify in more detail what you mean with time-of-day control? (expose only during sunrise and/or sunset, expose every x hours for a duration of y hours/minutes).

With these kind of intervalometers (https://www.amazon.com/2-4GHz-Wireless-Shutter-Release-Control/dp/B01LCN48SI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1525168358&sr=8-1&keywords=pixel+intervalometer+for+canon) you maybe want to use the delay function for your purposes.

A pattern like the following is possible with these intervalometers.

repeat x times (Delay y hours - frame1 - interval - frame2 - interval - ... frame n)

For example:
You want to shoot from 5am to 9am and from 5pm to 9pm every 10sec over a period of 3 days:
X = 6 (2 times for one day)
Y = 8 (hours)
interval = 10sec; n = 1440 (equals to 4hours shooting duration)

You have to start your intervalometer 8 hours in advance of your first shooting time (1am or 1pm) because of the 8 hours delay in advance.

Frank


----------



## Mikehit (May 1, 2018)

lion rock said:


> This is what I have and used at 10 minutes interval for two days. Transmitter and receiver use 2 AAA batteries each. Can't say if the batteries were drained, but certainly can operate even longer. Maybe lithium cells may provide longer use per set.
> BTW., the transmitter can be connected directly to the camera through a cable, bypassing the wireless function (thus the receiver). Without the transmitter activated, it might run even longer period.
> You may have to order with the appropriate cable for Canon.
> B&H should carry this.
> ...



did you mean to give a link?


----------

